# Levi Morgan\ article\The Tournament Archer



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Check out the thread posted by OneBowTie (OBT) in the General Discussion section. Its labeled "Is Doom On The Way". Lots of input there. Be warned that OBT sometimes talks in code, but that's part of his charm; making readers think a bit when reading his posts.

The guy knows...


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

everbody sems so caught up in who is levi morgan shooting for...who really cares?does it effect your scores one way or another?if it makes em better move over and ill jump on the band wagon or maybe see if he`ll let me tote him or his stuff around the range.just my opinion and we all know what opinions are like...


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

would you keep on shooting asa and ibo if there was no pros i would


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I'm of the opinion that if you want to shoot for MONEY...then shoot PRO...not "semi-pro"...but PRO. AMATEURS should NOT be shooting for Money, nor should they expect MONEY either.

You want money paid out....join the PROS and ante up the FULL registration fee, get off the porch and run with the big dogs.

I don't think it is the payout to the PRO ORGANIZATION SHOOTERS that is hurting the game...it is the payout to everyone and anyone that EXPECTS to shoot for money....and get MONEY even when they AVOID anteing up and shooting VERSUS the PROS.

Eveyone wants a fast buck these days...but sure aren't willing to WORK FOR IT.

IMHO the biggest mistakes made were allowing AMATEURS to shoot for MONEY and the creation of a half-way house, "semi-pro" division...>BLAST AWAY, but you'll simply have to agree to disagree with me on these issues.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

i agree with field14...i used to love goin to a shoot and winning a trophy or plaque.it gave me somthing to show for my efforts.and yes i would definately still shoot without pros.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

off topic??? well, i do like gettin a little green when i get the chance to shoot the team shoots at the asa pro ams. but i ain't crushed when it don't happen.
if i was good enough to shoot with the pros, i'd be shooting with them. i ain't so i don't. i'm kinda torn on the semi-pro issue. almost every sport has a "minor league" system, baseball, golf, basketball, all support them. just mho.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

jasonposs said:


> everbody sems so caught up in who is levi morgan shooting for...who really cares?does it effect your scores one way or another?if it makes em better move over and ill jump on the band wagon or maybe see if he`ll let me tote him or his stuff around the range.just my opinion and we all know what opinions are like...


If you don't then why did you take the time to click on this thread

FIELD14 I agree.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

field14 and others,

You guys should sign up for the IBO's Hunter class, for a $40 entry fee + ibo membership, you can fully expect nothing in return, which should be very pleasing to you.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I agree with field 14 completely! Pros should get the cash prizes but there should also be a standard established to become a Pro and stay a Pro! I wouldn't have a problem with a Pro Hunter Class for good shooters that don't like open setups! I don't shoot Pro but would like to one day but I want to earn it and be invited to shoot with the big boys not just pay my entry fee and say I am a Pro! The word PRO in archery is watered down with the Process of being a Pro and staying a Pro! I would like to see standards set to be a Pro and stay a Pro and maybe even a Pro Qualifier for those that didn't quite make the cut or lost their Pro Status. It would be fun to watch and when real guidlelines are established to be a Pro the sport will be respected more on a peer and national audience and then sponsorship will be greater and payouts will increase and more great archers will try to be pro and not give up the sport because it is just a hobby !!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

allxs said:


> field14 and others,
> 
> You guys should sign up for the IBO's Hunter class, for a $40 entry fee + ibo membership, you can fully expect nothing in return, which should be very pleasing to you.


i show up at the asa pro ams, pay $40 for my class, another $15 for the team shoot, another $15 for the limbsaver, another $10 for the practice range...by the time i get done its $90 or so. oh, and i do get the asa membership i have to pay for. i still think its a good deal. if i'm lucky (which don't happen often enough) i may get $80 from the team shoot.
no gripe from me though.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, here's where I disagree with field14 and this is not often. In case no one knows, field and I are from the same state. IAA State Championship fees are $25.00. So I took 2nd and 3rd a few times and got a $2.85 medal (Made in China). I took Champion in Field once and got 2 patches and a starter bar for the little add-on tags for each of the lanes (80 Yard Walk up, Bunny, 45 Yard and so forth). The add-on tags you had to buy. Also, for making the 500 class I had to buy my 500 patch. For the $25 fee for ASA State events I have a chance win back my fee and maybe a bit more. Okay, it's something different, not the same stagnant rut we've been in for God know how long. So I go to the Metro ProAm and drop $40.00, my first big national event. I met more people, saw more archery equipment and then I browsed more archery booths than all combined from 10 years of shooting local events.

Now, I use to shoot Trap. I was fairly descent and brought home bunches of canned goods and a few bucks every now and then. The wife liked that. But she doesn't like that I spend the money that I do to shoot archery and bring home only a "dust collector." Now, chew if you want, by and large the vast majority archery shooters don't want to throw a few bucks in the hat and cry like babies when they lose an arrow. Of the local ranges we shoot the same 3D shoots every weekend. Why not a money shoot every so often? We shoot the same Indoor leagues every winter. Why not a heads up money shoot every so often? Some of us can't afford to run the national circuit, but can afford to throw a few bucks in the hat to spice things up at a local 3D or Indoor event. This doesn't happen. Heck, I'd throw in a buck or two for which ever class I'd shoot in, Free Style mostly. So what, the winner might pickup $10 or $20 bucks more a Indoor? What about bowhunter? Here's the big class in our area, anywhere up to 80 and 100 in a class depending on the club, so $80 to $100 and could be divided by the top 3 in class. What $50, $30 and $20? Would $1 hurt someone? Would going home ahead make you feel better? As it is, normally, if you win you might get a free shoot or maybe a $3 pin of sorts or a $8 trophy. 

Tom, we've tried to change the IAA and because it won't change it's dying. Why can't the IAA change in some places? Because the almight NFAA has something to say about it. And now the State Directors aren't going to meet but every two years or so? The NFAA has lost what, over 3000 members in the last 8 years? You were in the NFAA when Illinois had over 40 clubs. It was declining when I joined the NFAA, 23 clubs. They're down to what, 15? The ASA now has 23 clubs in the State of Ilinois.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

cenochs said:


> I agree with field 14 completely! Pros should get the cash prizes but there should also be a standard established to become a Pro and stay a Pro! I wouldn't have a problem with a Pro Hunter Class for good shooters that don't like open setups! I don't shoot Pro but would like to one day but I want to earn it and be invited to shoot with the big boys not just pay my entry fee and say I am a Pro! The word PRO in archery is watered down with the Process of being a Pro and staying a Pro! I would like to see standards set to be a Pro and stay a Pro and maybe even a Pro Qualifier for those that didn't quite make the cut or lost their Pro Status. It would be fun to watch and when real guidlelines are established to be a Pro the sport will be respected more on a peer and national audience and then sponsorship will be greater and payouts will increase and more great archers will try to be pro and not give up the sport because it is just a hobby !!


........... Yes sir. I agree. All you have to do is pay and wala your a pro. Waters down the word pro.


----------



## SynapsesFire (Mar 25, 2008)

field14 said:


> I'm of the opinion that if you want to shoot for MONEY...then shoot PRO...not "semi-pro"...but PRO. AMATEURS should NOT be shooting for Money, nor should they expect MONEY either.
> 
> You want money paid out....join the PROS and ante up the FULL registration fee, get off the porch and run with the big dogs.
> 
> ...


haha!!

what is the problem shooting for money even in the amatuer classes?.. the fees they pay for the shoot go back into the pot anyway, its not like the ranges or organizations are loosing money or they would not be doing it! There is nothing wrong with a trophy and for my efforts i would like at least that, but if money can be paid out why not?.. the asa pays out quite a few places in the am classes, so they must see a demand for it, heck, most of the time its not enough for a tank of gas anyway so im not getting this whole the am's should be sooo humble to the pros and their winning money, whatever..lol i guess someone who posts on at thousands of times must know so much about how things should work.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I thought this thread was about something else....Levi torunament archer etc...not if amatuers should be able to compete for money?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

J Whittington said:


> I thought this thread was about something else....Levi torunament archer etc...not if amatuers should be able to compete for money?


Yes, we left the playing field. Back to the subject.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> Well, here's where I disagree with field14 and this is not often. In case no one knows, field and I are from the same state. IAA State Championship fees are $25.00. So I took 2nd and 3rd a few times and got a $2.85 medal (Made in China). I took Champion in Field once and got 2 patches and a starter bar for the little add-on tags for each of the lanes (80 Yard Walk up, Bunny, 45 Yard and so forth). The add-on tags you had to buy. Also, for making the 500 class I had to buy my 500 patch. For the $25 fee for ASA State events I have a chance win back my fee and maybe a bit more. Okay, it's something different, not the same stagnant rut we've been in for God know how long. So I go to the Metro ProAm and drop $40.00, my first big national event. I met more people, saw more archery equipment and then I browsed more archery booths than all combined from 10 years of shooting local events.
> 
> Now, I use to shoot Trap. I was fairly descent and brought home bunches of canned goods and a few bucks every now and then. The wife liked that. But she doesn't like that I spend the money that I do to shoot archery and bring home only a "dust collector." Now, chew if you want, by and large the vast majority archery shooters don't want to throw a few bucks in the hat and cry like babies when they lose an arrow. Of the local ranges we shoot the same 3D shoots every weekend. Why not a money shoot every so often? We shoot the same Indoor leagues every winter. Why not a heads up money shoot every so often? Some of us can't afford to run the national circuit, but can afford to throw a few bucks in the hat to spice things up at a local 3D or Indoor event. This doesn't happen. Heck, I'd throw in a buck or two for which ever class I'd shoot in, Free Style mostly. So what, the winner might pickup $10 or $20 bucks more a Indoor? What about bowhunter? Here's the big class in our area, anywhere up to 80 and 100 in a class depending on the club, so $80 to $100 and could be divided by the top 3 in class. What $50, $30 and $20? Would $1 hurt someone? Would going home ahead make you feel better? As it is, normally, if you win you might get a free shoot or maybe a $3 pin of sorts or a $8 trophy.
> 
> Tom, we've tried to change the IAA and because it won't change it's dying. Why can't the IAA change in some places? Because the almight NFAA has something to say about it. And now the State Directors aren't going to meet but every two years or so? The NFAA has lost what, over 3000 members in the last 8 years? You were in the NFAA when Illinois had over 40 clubs. It was declining when I joined the NFAA, 23 clubs. They're down to what, 15? The ASA now has 23 clubs in the State of Ilinois.


Well after reading that i think i will switch sides. You made some very good points. I am officially siding with Sonny on this one.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bclowman said:


> Well after reading that i think i will switch sides. You made some very good points. I am officially siding with Sonny on this one.[/QUOTE
> Oh, you're just being fickle...that Sonny is such a smooth talkin' son of a gun.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

allxs said:


> field14 and others,
> 
> You guys should sign up for the IBO's Hunter class, for a $40 entry fee + ibo membership, you can fully expect nothing in return, which should be very pleasing to you.



As others have stated....if you want to win money move up to the money classes. I shoot in the IBO, I shoot Advanced hunter...which pays out money to the winner...is it enough to get rich off of..NO but you have to remember this is an amatuer class. If I was to win, get a trophy and enough money to cover my entrance fee I'd be happy. If I wanted to shoot to win big money, I'd put in the practice, get my shot execution down pat and I'd go compete pro and hope that I was able to do well enough to start getting sponsership dollars and contingency winnings. That's where the money is. (which still isn't going to make anyone rich :wink: )


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

bclowman said:


> If you don't then why did you take the time to click on this thread
> 
> FIELD14 I agree.


haha


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree...if you expect to make the big bucks shoot in the pro class...I dont have a chance in the pro class but If I pay $50 dollars to shoot 40 arrows at a 3d shoot in the amateur class its nice to get back my entry fee and a couple extra bucks to cover some other expenses if I won. If I just want to shoot for a trophy or for fun I'm not going to travel 300 miles. I can pay $10 dollars and shoot 30 targets for fun or a trophy within 30 minutes of my house every weekend.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Finaly read this article....got a kick out of it. I guess someone is mad at writers leaving and not wanting their name associated with a magazine owner who does worse things then the pros in question. Guess the precious dollars that were spent by archery companies for advertising were not a waste.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

i have to say that the asa report in the whitetail journal has gone to crap, and is not what it use to be.. when sumone else wrote the article, its gotten away from promoting the sport of 3d archery


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Sentinalonfire said:


> i have to say that the asa report in the whitetail journal has gone to crap, and is not what it use to be.. when sumone else wrote the article, its gotten away from promoting the sport of 3d archery


It would be nice to know what is actually going on at the asa's....maybe an article about that guy who won all 7 events thi year


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> It would be nice to know what is actually going on at the asa's....maybe an article about that guy who won all 7 events thi year


yeah where is he going


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

lol they havent asked a single question, dont care if they dont, i dont like the spotlight anyway. just hate how the article has went to u know where in a hand basket.. it use to be awesome when i would get that magazine and it was so cool to see people you know in a national magazine. now its like whatever, mr gary its nice to hear from ya. thinkin im gonna go donate sum money to semi pro this year take my tail whippings and learn sum stuff along the way.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Well maybe as members of the Asa we should voice our concerns with Mike T. I would hope he would distance the Asa from this writer.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Finaly read this article....got a kick out of it. I guess someone is mad at writers leaving and not wanting their name associated with a magazine owner who does worse things then the pros in question. Guess the precious dollars that were spent by archery companies for advertising were not a waste.


Ding Ding..We have a winner here Johnny..The guy was clearly talking about Levi without saying his name.(Though he did publish a pic of him in the article)..Wonder what happens this year when they toe the same stake?..Hmmm..


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

keb73 said:


> Ding Ding..We have a winner here Johnny..The guy was clearly talking about Levi without saying his name.(Though he did publish a pic of him in the article)..Wonder what happens this year when they toe the same stake?..Hmmm..


Gonna be interesting for sure.....I'll take L.M. as winner bye KO, lol


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

TA isn't running whitetail journal are they? I still haven't got the issue everyone is talking about.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Just spit tea all over my key board:set1_rolf2:
Too funny------->asa low12


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

3Dblackncamo said:


> yeah where is he going


rumor is semi-pro... but Matt should go full pro....


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

this is Matt, clemsongrad



Sentinalonfire said:


> lol they havent asked a single question, dont care if they dont, i dont like the spotlight anyway. just hate how the article has went to u know where in a hand basket.. it use to be awesome when i would get that magazine and it was so cool to see people you know in a national magazine. now its like whatever, mr gary its nice to hear from ya. thinkin im gonna go donate sum money to semi pro this year take my tail whippings and learn sum stuff along the way.





clemsongrad said:


> rumor is semi-pro... but Matt should go full pro....


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

don't think I want to touch this topic with a 10 foot pole!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

J Whittington said:


> don't think I want to touch this topic with a 10 foot pole!


Yours or someone elses? Lol!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> would you keep on shooting asa and ibo if there was no pros i would


I am with you buddy/


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sentinalonfire said:


> lol they havent asked a single question, dont care if they dont, i dont like the spotlight anyway. just hate how the article has went to u know where in a hand basket.. it use to be awesome when i would get that magazine and it was so cool to see people you know in a national magazine. now its like whatever, mr gary its nice to hear from ya. thinkin im gonna go donate sum money to semi pro this year take my tail whippings and learn sum stuff along the way.


its great to hear you are going to semi.It would be nice to get to shoot with you.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

J Whittington said:


> don't think I want to touch this topic with a 10 foot pole!


come on have your turned yellow.lol:wink:


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

who wrote the article?? I havent read it, so Im a little in the dark here


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

lzeplin said:


> who wrote the article?? I havent read it, so Im a little in the dark here


author was tony haynes. he's the guy who started tournament archer magazine. if you do a search on here for tournament archer magazine you'll get an earful.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

So who's going to be writing for TA this year? I let my subscription run out. I had it for about 3 1/2 years and really enjoyed the 6 issues, but I haven't renewed yet and may not if all the guy's that wrote actually good articles are gone (levi, mccarthy, christenberry)


----------



## IlBuckMaster (Nov 14, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Finaly read this article....got a kick out of it. I guess someone is mad at writers leaving and not wanting their name associated with a magazine owner who does worse things then the pros in question. Guess the precious dollars that were spent by archery companies for advertising were not a waste.


Someone knows what is going on. Combine that with jealousy and you have the article that was written.


----------



## genohuh (Mar 14, 2010)

I think this is a no brainer.... if you pay to travel and pay for a Motel and pay for a entrance fee. you should have a chance to win some money period.and for th eperson that said if you go semi then you should go Pro. well its a warm up for Pro and its smart!! The semi Pro shoots the same course as th epro's one might shoot A one day and B the next. a great way to see how you can hang with the Pro's... i know matt will do well.. ill be seeing him soon lol


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> this is Matt, clemsongrad


sorry bud...didn't catch the signature. Great shooting last year....... look forward to watching you again this year

Scott - - I am a friend of K. McKie's, we shoot local tournaments together......


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Last year at ASA semi pro didnt shoot same ranges as pros. We shot the same ranges that open a shot,
Which I dont think a pro range could be much tougher .


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Sentinalonfire said:


> i have to say that the asa report in the whitetail journal has gone to crap, and is not what it use to be.. when sumone else wrote the article, its gotten away from promoting the sport of 3d archery


Someone else quit writing it so they would have more time for stuff like this.... 
http://www.archerynewsnow.com/Classic10.html

(Go to bottom of the page.) See ya in Newberry. Maybe we'll be on the same stake!!


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Like your stuff Brian and put it on my favorites list. Did you get up to NC this year?


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Brian from GA said:


> Someone else quit writing it so they would have more time for stuff like this....
> http://www.archerynewsnow.com/Classic10.html
> 
> (Go to bottom of the page.) See ya in Newberry. Maybe we'll be on the same stake!!


Brian's site is a fantastic resource for people to find out what is going on in the archery world! I hear it is getting better and better as time goes on. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

You confused me on the NC... but then I got it.... I'm a little slow. Yes I ate at the Cardinal and everything. Was there three days in October and shot three does. So it was fun... Probably not going back, too much going on. I hate that I missed the rut but oh well. Saw more deer in three days then I will probably see all year here in GA.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Brian, love the site....just make it mobile friendly. For some reason when I look on my iPhone it jumbles up the words the sentences get stacked on top.


----------



## emt964 (Jul 23, 2009)

whats wrong with just goin out and shooting an arrow at a target?? do the best you can get whatever reward is being offered and go home with a smile on your face??

archery is supposed to fun and relaxing. everyone nowadays wants to make a big deal out of everything.

i found this thread looking for advice on how tournament archery operates. looking at this now and of other threads ill think ill stick with my local 3d and indoor ranges. very sad ..........


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

emt964 said:


> whats wrong with just goin out and shooting an arrow at a target?? do the best you can get whatever reward is being offered and go home with a smile on your face??
> 
> archery is supposed to fun and relaxing. everyone nowadays wants to make a big deal out of everything.
> 
> i found this thread looking for advice on how tournament archery operates. looking at this now and of other threads ill think ill stick with my local 3d and indoor ranges. very sad ..........


Shooting the ASA pro ams and the IBO crown series is a lot of fun. You meet a lot of nice folks and a few knuckle heads, you get to check out the goodies, and see the pros do their thing. You can also make it a mini vacation like we do, stay in a motel, and momma don't have to cook and clean. Where's the downside to that? I'm a little long in the tooth, and I enjoy the pro ams and will continue to shoot them as long as I'm able. Jump in now and see what you've been missing.

PS there's always gonna be gripes about any shoot, including local 3d's. So, don't let tht keep you away.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

emt964 said:


> whats wrong with just goin out and shooting an arrow at a target?? do the best you can get whatever reward is being offered and go home with a smile on your face??
> 
> archery is supposed to fun and relaxing. everyone nowadays wants to make a big deal out of everything.
> 
> i found this thread looking for advice on how tournament archery operates. looking at this now and of other threads ill think ill stick with my local 3d and indoor ranges. very sad ..........


Wow I hate that it looks this way to you and others. My family and I go to every pro/am and it has become a lifestyle for us. We see people at each pro/am that we will never see anywhere else, we travel the country teaching our son the entire way, we have time together as a family, we just flat out enjoy every aspect of this sport. I hope the veiws of some don't spoil your chances of seeing what we see in this.


----------



## emt964 (Jul 23, 2009)

im still goin into the tournament side of things ( im pretty tough skinned).... 

its just sad what i see if you know what i mean? been difficult finding posts where people get along lol


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Brian from GA said:


> You confused me on the NC... but then I got it.... I'm a little slow. Yes I ate at the Cardinal and everything. Was there three days in October and shot three does. So it was fun... Probably not going back, too much going on. I hate that I missed the rut but oh well. Saw more deer in three days then I will probably see all year here in GA.


Your articles are what we as archers really want to hear about and care to hear about! Your site is awesome!


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

lol and I appreciate the article very much mr brian, cant wait til newberry either


Brian from GA said:


> Someone else quit writing it so they would have more time for stuff like this....
> http://www.archerynewsnow.com/Classic10.html
> 
> (Go to bottom of the page.) See ya in Newberry. Maybe we'll be on the same stake!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

emt964 said:


> whats wrong with just goin out and shooting an arrow at a target?? do the best you can get whatever reward is being offered and go home with a smile on your face??
> 
> archery is supposed to fun and relaxing. everyone nowadays wants to make a big deal out of everything.
> 
> i found this thread looking for advice on how tournament archery operates. looking at this now and of other threads ill think ill stick with my local 3d and indoor ranges. very sad ..........



Sad for you and your the one missing out on the most fun you can ever have at an archery tournament. Pro ams are a blast and have yet to go to one and not have an enjoyable event. Sorry for your loss.
DB


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

emt964 said:


> whats wrong with just goin out and shooting an arrow at a target?? do the best you can get whatever reward is being offered and go home with a smile on your face??
> 
> archery is supposed to fun and relaxing. everyone nowadays wants to make a big deal out of everything.
> 
> i found this thread looking for advice on how tournament archery operates. looking at this now and of other threads ill think ill stick with my local 3d and indoor ranges. very sad ..........


Keep in mind not everyone is wired the same. Some can go to just have fun, and others, well they can't even play checkers without turning it into a war. Just some are very competitive and that's the way all the ones at the top are. This thread is about a guy who competes to pay the bills, not for a nice walk threw the woods on the weekend. As far as the arguing goes on the threads. Well alot of folks are regulars on here and even though they may have never met they feel like they know each other. Kind of like a bunch of old guys who hang out at the local hardware store everyday and debate over everything under the sun. For instance i might butt heads with Daniel Boone over an issue on a thread where i wouldn't you because i have never "met" you so to speak. I've been on alot of threads with DB so in a way i feel like i know him even though i technically don't. In other words it's harmless. Heck the first time i went on the Field Archery Forum i thought Bowgod and Brown Hornet hated each other and then i found out it was quite the opposite. 

Anyways, you will absolutely love the bigger events. I went to my first ASA last year and loved it.


----------

